# Macro photographs



## fishingbuddy407 (Sep 22, 2011)

These photographs were captured with a Canon 5D Mark II using a Canon MP-E 65mm lens and a Canon MT-24EX twin flash.


Macro photographs of a hornet
http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=31162

Macro photographs of a Wolf Spider
http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=32031

Macro of a gecko
http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=31718

Macro pictures of a scorpion
http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=32745

Texas Tulips
http://www.gather.com/viewSlideshow.action?albumId=31251


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

These are amazing dude keepem coming i wana see more haha
SOOOOOO much detail and i wish i could affor your cam


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fishingbuddy407, are you from the Phoenix area?


----------



## fishingbuddy407 (Sep 22, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Fishingbuddy407, are you from the Phoenix area?


No I am from the Dallas area


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah I see. Most of those species of animals are in Phoenix. Phoenix has a pretty unique climate, so I figured you might live near here.


----------



## lucasgg (Nov 29, 2011)

VERY detailed!!!


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I know this post is old, but I have the same camera, the Cannon 5D markII, and I use it almost exclusively for macro shots while hiking. It is just an amazing camera, and great for wild life. Love the pics too BTW, if you are still around member 

Here are a some shots I have gotten on my many adventures haha.. I have 10s of thousands of pictures on my computer. Here are a select few: 

Pacific Rattlesnake.









Bark Scorpion









I believe these were some kind of praying mantis species. 









California Newts

































I bred this species of Jumping Spider for some time. The Adults are very large, bigger then a quarter. A beautiful red color with floressent green coloration around their fangs. I don't have high rez pics of the adults. But here is a spiderling, he is about the size of a pinhead in this pic.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Adah88 (Mar 29, 2013)

Your pictures is very awesome and thanks for sharing links.


----------

